# Premiere date set for “The Walking Dead” on AMC looks Awesome



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://blogs.mercurynews.com/aei/2010/08/24/debut-set-for-the-walking-dead/
AMC has picked an appropriate debut date for its new series, "The Walking Dead." The 90-minute pilot episode will air on Halloween starting at 10 p.m.
Based on a graphic novel of the same name, "The Walking Dead" tells of life in the aftermath of a zombie apocalypse.
"The Walking Dead" was published in 2003 by Image Comics of Berkeley. Check out the extended trailer.

The Walking Dead trailer


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

It will be very interesting to see if this will work as a series. I am enjoying Survivors on BBC but it is absent the zombies. If any non premium channel can pull it off I think AMC is one of the few that can, unfortunately none of the OTA's could.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't been reading the comics, but am familiar with their existence... and I know the writer was inspired by the original "Night of the Living Dead" movie... and Walking Dead is sort-of meant to continue on in that world after the first movie, but with characters new to the comic not from the movie.

With that in mind... I think it could work as a series, at least as much as the comic does... the question is whether it will get the ratings that will allow them to keep up the quality.

They also could catch up with the comics if they adapt that story and reach a point of needing new material/story so the path might have to necessarily diverge which might make the comic-fans angry.

I hope for good things, as I like the ideas behind this... and hope the good stuff makes it to the screen. The clips I've seen show some good effects on the Zombies at least, so if the script is up to par, this could be good.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Makes you want to be an extra, all over again, huh?

(For a moment there I thought that was Forest Whitaker in the trailer)


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> It will be very interesting to see if this will work as a series.


I'm not sure where I read this, but I'm under the impression that The Walking Dead is deliberately intended as a six-part mini-series (similar to last year's The Prisoner mini-series), just over six weeks instead of six nights.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

bicker1 said:


> I'm not sure where I read this, but I'm under the impression that The Walking Dead is deliberately intended as a six-part mini-series (similar to last year's The Prisoner mini-series), just over six weeks instead of six nights.


If it's as good as it looks I hope they bring it back for other seasons,  and yes there are only 6 total episodes this season. Lets hope for many more, I prefer watching Zombies any day over Vampires


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Only a 6-issue run to start... which seems sensible to see if they can tell a good story and if it finds an audience. You can be sure it will be back for more if it does well.


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

Lennie James? I'm in. Even though it looks like he won't be in the entire series.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

AMC has already greenlit a second season :up:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Dario33 said:


> AMC has already greenlit a second season :up:


Where did you read this great news?


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

The news has been updated... word of a second season is *not* official.

http://comicbookmovie.com/fansites/TheDealio/news/?a=22091


----------



## Rangers94 (Feb 12, 2008)

Galaxie6411 said:


> It will be very interesting to see if this will work as a series. I am enjoying Survivors on BBC but it is absent the zombies. If any non premium channel can pull it off I think AMC is one of the few that can, unfortunately none of the OTA's could.


yea Survivors was a cool show, too bad it was cancelled so we'll never get a proper ending.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Got it schedule.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I try and avoid anything on AMC as the amount of commercials ruins the program.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I try and avoid anything on AMC as the amount of commercials ruins the program.


Just wait for the disc then, for example, last year's mini-series:

http://www.amazon.com/Prisoner-Miniseries-Jim-Caviezel/dp/B002U0KHNS


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I try and avoid anything on AMC as the amount of commercials ruins the program.


During Rubicon my thumb really got a work out on the 30 second skip button. But worth it for that series.

I have a timer set for Walking Dead now.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

It looks and sounds as if AMC has another winner here, with “The Walking Dead”. if only DirecTV carried AMC in HD


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Heard about it a month ago and got hooked when I saw the trailer. As soon as it was in the Guide, I added it to my SL.

- Merg


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

How was this last night? I DVR'd it.


----------



## superbura9 (Nov 1, 2010)

Who woulda thunk it? The Walking Dead comic books are awesome. The tv series has a lot to live up to, as the comic books are like *the* ultimate zombiethon with some serious social commentary on every other black & white page.....hopefully this series will be able to catch a lot of the atmosphere from the books....


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Dario33 said:


> How was this last night? I DVR'd it.


I watched it last night and thought it was pretty good. It had a couple of huh? moments for me and I wish they would have fleshed out more of the "What" happened to cause everyone to be Zombies. However, I'm hoping that will get filled in as the series moves on.

Not sure how long they could run this as a series. I mean, how long can you continue to go around killing zombies before it gets boring.



Spoiler



So my huh moments
1. How come he didn't get eaten in the hospital. If there were dead people everywhere and he was just laying there in a coma, why didn't he get eaten?
2. I guess he was in a coma, but for how long?
3. When he woke up and found the other guy/kid, why didn't he ask them what day it was? If you have been in a coma and you woke up to find the world had gone to heck in a hand basket, wouldn't you be curious to see how long you've been asleep.


----------



## superbura9 (Nov 1, 2010)

Getteau said:


> I watched it last night and thought it was pretty good. It had a couple of huh? moments for me and I wish they would have fleshed out more of the "What" happened to cause everyone to be Zombies. However, I'm hoping that will get filled in as the series moves on.
> 
> Not sure how long they could run this as a series. I mean, how long can you continue to go around killing zombies before it gets boring.


One of the major driving forces of the comic book series was the serious social commentary. Also the whole question of how do you survive together in spite of internal strife and differences against a massive onslaught of flesh hungry ghouls. I guess they have to downplay the zombie shooting and massacres at a certain point in the tv series as it would quickly get boring just going around shooting or stabbing zombies in the head. I think it would help to read the comics first as it gives you some background to the story.....Anyways this series looks massively promising!


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

> The Walking Dead Lives Large for AMC with Average of 5.3 Million Living Viewers By Robert Seidman
> 
> Last night's premiere of AMC's original series, "The Walking Dead" resulted in a 3.7 HH rating netting over 5.3 total million viewers making it the largest audience for any original series on the network. The Adults 18-49 demo garnered 3.6 million viewers making it the highest delivery for any cable series premiere for 2010.


Braiiiinnnsss


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Best new show on TV.....

What a story, I want more, next Sunday is to far away


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Glad you all talked me into recording it. I know what I will be watching tonight


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Since DirecTV doesn’t have AMC in HD, I just purchased The Walking Dead in HD from Amazon VOD it’s costing me $2.84 per episode but it’s well worth it. 

And I own it


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Getteau said:


> I wish they would have fleshed out more of the "What" happened to cause everyone to be Zombies.


I haven't read the comics, so I don't know if they get into that there...

but I actually hope they don't go into "origins". Arguably the best Zombie movie ever might be George Romero's "Night of the Living Dead" and they just drop you into it and don't really get into why the dead are coming back to life.

Movies that have attempted to explain the origin have usually fallen short. It's a virus or a chemical or a government conspiracy or some mix thereof... and it is always anticlimactic to find out how the zombie-pocalypse started.

The more interesting movies (and now TV shows) tackle the living and how they deal with the apocalypse... and how even with the undead trying to eat you, humans might still be your biggest danger.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Somebody really anticipated this show. From AMC's news release:


> Last night's premiere of AMC's original series, "The Walking Dead" resulted in...over 5.3 total million viewers making it the largest audience for any original series on the network. The Adults 18-49 demo garnered 3.6 million viewers making it the highest delivery for any cable series premiere for 2010.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Obviously with those high ratings, there's no need to get AMC in HD.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Obviously with those high ratings, there's no need to get AMC in HD.


:lol:


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I thought it was good overall. I had a few qualms with some of the setup (see spoilers below) but I can get past that.



Spoiler



Like someone else said, the laying in the hospital thing seems implausible, not only for not getting bitten or eaten, but how the heck would he survive for over a month without anyone to change his catheters, feeding tubes, water, etc? Even a week without those things and you are dead.

Also, why the heck did he not ask WTF was going on. I know thats the first thing I would do after seeing some half body crawling around. (though after that, I am not sure I would get too close to anyone)

They also somewhat ruined it as while I guess we can normally count on the main character making it, we had stone cold proof that he was never in any jeopardy since they showed him in the very first scene. Then again, meybe people just could not stand it any other way)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I thoroughly enjoyed it. And while there were some "huh" moments, I was able to look past those and see how good this show can be...



Spoiler



"Hey you. The idiot in the tank!" :lol:



- Merg


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed it. And while there were some "huh" moments, I was able to look past those and see how good this show can be...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: Yeah that was funny


Spoiler



And his wife has moved on pretty quick, unless there has been a long term affair going on behind his back?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

oldschoolecw said:


> :lol: Yeah that was funny
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well, on that one, its been a few weeks and with all they have been through and thinking what they must be thinking about his fate, I can see it happening. Crap, for all they know, they are lucky to live 3 more days. Should make for some interesting plotlines at some point though.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I particularly liked the aerial shot of the zombies around the tank on the streets of downtown Atlanta... looked likt the aftermath of any Atlanta Falcons home game!:lol::lol:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> Since DirecTV doesn't have AMC in HD, I just purchased The Walking Dead in HD from Amazon VOD it's costing me $2.84 per episode but it's well worth it.
> 
> And I own it


But you have to watch it on your small computer screen?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

armophob said:


> But you have to watch it on your small computer screen?


Nope a $59 device called the ROKU
I love my ROKU


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> Nope a $59 device called the ROKU
> I love my ROKU


Well after watching the grainy first episode in SD, I may just wait for the blu-rays in a year or two. I have put up with Madmen, Rubicon, and Breaking Bad in low def because they are more cerebral in nature. But when a show is reliant on special effects and then presented in SD, I will wait.:nono:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

armophob said:


> Well after watching the grainy first episode in SD, I may just wait for the blu-rays in a year or two. I have put up with Madmen, Rubicon, and Breaking Bad in low def because they are more cerebral in nature. But when a show is reliant on special effects and then presented in SD, I will wait.:nono:


i own all 3 Breaking Bad seasons in HD from Amazon VOD and play them on my ROKU. If you have High Speed internet you may want to invest in a ROKU or Blu-Ray player that has NetFlix and Amazon VOD on it.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> i own all 3 Breaking Bad seasons in HD from Amazon VOD and play them on my ROKU. If you have High Speed internet you may want to invest in a ROKU or Blu-Ray player that has NetFlix and Amazon VOD on it.


I appreciate the suggestion, and I will give the device a look. I am however getting a bit miffed about paying almost $150 a month for video excellence and still find a popular channel in SD hell.

My argument is not with you sir, and I am afraid my frustration is coming out that way.

And I know we already have a thread dedicated as a heat sink for this aggravation. But for the love of Allah can we get this done D*?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

armophob said:


> I appreciate the suggestion, and I will give the device a look. I am however getting a bit miffed about paying almost $150 a month for video excellence and still find a popular channel in SD hell.
> 
> My argument is not with you sir, and I am afraid my frustration is coming out that way.
> 
> And I know we already have a thread dedicated as a heat sink for this aggravation. But for the love of Allah can we get this done D*?



I totally agree with you and have been contemplating dropping DirecTV over the past few months. I'm no longer under contract and have Comcast coming into my home because they are the only game in town with High Speed Internet. My major dislike for Comcast is there on screen guide and not having as many HD channels. I have a few days to think about what I can do on this matter before my new billing cycle starts for the next month of DirecTV.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> I particularly liked the aerial shot of the zombies around the tank on the streets of downtown Atlanta... looked likt the aftermath of any Atlanta Falcons home game!:lol::lol:


Just got around to watch that episode.

The way it played out probably made for better tv, but I would have at least tried to start the tank. You can take out lots & lots of zombies with a M1A1


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Just got around to watch that episode.
> 
> The way it played out probably made for better tv, but I would have at least tried to start the tank. You can take out lots & lots of zombies with a M1A1


I assumed their was no gas left, and that is why the military personnel were dead from trying to escape that very hot death trap.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> I assumed their was no gas left, and that is why the military personnel were dead from trying to escape that very hot death trap.


Thats what I figured too. Wonder if the main gun could be fired with just battery power? That would make a mess of some zombies.


----------

